# Good girls vs bad girls



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

With forum trending on nice guys/bad boys/alphas/betas now curious if we fellas do the same thing that we accuse women of doing 😅

Myself, I don't really think of it in a good vs bad way. Though I think I like 'good girls' on the outside that I can corrupt to be 'bad' 😊

I like to find her Pandora's box and open it hehe...






No fun if she doesn't have one or won't let me play, meh, I just move on 🙄

Too good and she's boring, too easy and she's not a challenge, too average and she's nothing special. Actually looking back at my relationships probably why they all trainwrecks bc I like to put my bets in where the odds are more dangerous. I think I am an extreme example.

But the prize is just so much better if we made it! None did lol but meh


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Really?

No one else has an opinion on good girls / bad girls?
No opinion on whether we do the same thing that we hear the internet go on about that women do?

Like really, the hot flirty cheerleader that everyone wants to bone or the quiet girl in the library? Who tends to get more boys salivating after her?
(I don't go for either lol)

When dating that's also what I noticed with some of the women, they had the smarts/success - even the bod - but no sex appeal 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

OK I bite.

Nothing hotter then when a woman looks at you and you don't know if she is going to jump your bones or stab you.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Numb26 said:


> OK I bite.
> 
> Nothing hotter then when a woman looks at you and you don't know if she is going to jump your bones or stab you.


Aye, hence I wonder if why ladies found 50 shades of grey so popular... is also the reason why we fellas found Basic Instinct so popular 😅 










The Femme Fatale

Also come on... Lara Croft! (2001)










Ahh... also why when people say in today's new movies "OMG you men just can't handle a female lead" I'm like 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> Aye, hence I wonder if why ladies found 50 shades of grey so popular... is also the reason why we fellas found Basic Instinct so popular 😅
> 
> View attachment 95589
> 
> ...


Have they not seen Alien? Resident Evil?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Numb26 said:


> Have they not seen Alien? Resident Evil?


EXACTLY! Yet somehow their stupid statement is somehow considered fact and so to 'correct' this issue we get Mary Sues instead!!! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

What was the question?😋


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> What was the question?😋


If we men do the same thing that we accuse women of doing - going for the bad boys - don't we go for the bad girls too? 😅 

Like even though I go for the "good girls" and "turn them bad", I'm more of an enabler than a corrupter 🤭 I just let them leave their hair down and be themselves in all their succubic glory.












Because let's face it, "bad girls" get judged.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> With forum trending on nice guys/bad boys/alphas/betas now curious if we fellas do the same thing that we accuse women of doing 😅
> 
> Myself, I don't really think of it in a good vs bad way. Though I think I like 'good girls' on the outside that I can corrupt to be 'bad' 😊
> 
> ...


I think all men and women have some good and bad in them. Often it's the right woman who brings out the bad guys good guy. And likewise it's often the right guy who brings the bad girl out of the good girl. If that right guy/girl ends up being the future husband/wife you have a happy marriage.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I think all men and women have some good and bad in them. *Often it's the right woman who brings out the bad guys good guy. And likewise it's often the right guy who brings the bad girl out of the good girl.* If that right guy/girl ends up being the future husband/wife you have a happy marriage.


That is true. Which brings me to the question why men continue to ask "why women go for the bad boys", other then fun of course. 

I like that TAM has gone back to its nice guy/man up roots lol


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> That is true. Which brings me to the question why men continue to ask "why women go for the bad boys", other then fun of course.
> 
> I like that TAM has gone back to its nice guy/man up roots lol


Why women go for bad guys? To make them good, of course


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Numb26 said:


> Why women go for bad guys? To make them good, of course


_* Looks back at every single one of his relationships including his marriage... *_

No comment...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, I guess it depends on the guy and his background.

I had oodles of nice girls shooting their shot and maybe they just wanted to try being a little bad for a while.

I was mostly able to avoid the more innocent ladies and occasionally let what I thought was at least a very confident and experienced one in.

I did like the bad girls and I still gotta admit a thrill when they are doing their thing.

If anyone ever remembers the old Flash Gordon series with the sparklers for rocket propulsion?

Well Flash had two women that loved him. One was blonde haired good girl Dale Arden. The other was dark haired, she devil princess Aura.

Even as a small boy, I thought Aura was the woman for Flash and I thought him a fool for pining over Dale.

Dale mostly needed saving all the time, screamed and fainted.

Aura was absolutely fearless, risked her life on countless occasions, defied the most powerful and ruthless man in the known universe and all for the unrequited love of Flash. She was no fading violet and no daddy's girl either.

She would have killed Flash's enemies ruthlessly and had his babies.

Aura is my type of woman and I have a very strong attraction to tough women.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Well, I guess it depends on the guy and his background.
> 
> I had oodles of nice girls shooting their shot and maybe they just wanted to try being a little bad for a while.
> 
> ...


Preach!!!!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Really?
> 
> No one else has an opinion on good girls / bad girls?
> No opinion on whether we do the same thing that we hear the internet go on about that women do?
> ...


I think there's a lot of variance in what people are going to consider bad girls. What I consider bad girls are gold diggers and sex workers.

And yes there are a lot of men who choose them and then gripe about the predictable results.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

My very short history of socializing with women before my wife was all with bad girls. I didn't know how to deal with nice girls, but the bad girls gave me little choice.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> Well, I guess it depends on the guy and his background.
> 
> I had oodles of nice girls shooting their shot and maybe they just wanted to try being a little bad for a while.
> 
> ...












I know which direction I'd be steering.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> View attachment 95593
> 
> 
> I know which direction I'd be steering.
> ...


Only one way to go obviously!


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Well, I guess it depends on the guy and his background.
> 
> I had oodles of nice girls shooting their shot and maybe they just wanted to try being a little bad for a while.
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of nuanced thinking for a young boy. I think in those days the primary driver of my attraction was boobs.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Thats a lot of nuanced thinking for a young boy. I think in those days the primary driver of my attraction was boobs.


Lol yeah sure but which of the ^ above would be more willing to show 'em and shake them in front of you? Hahaha


----------



## heather42 (2 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> Well, I guess it depends on the guy and his background.
> 
> I had oodles of nice girls shooting their shot and maybe they just wanted to try being a little bad for a while.
> 
> ...


So, wait...Aura put herself in harms way for a guy who didn't want her and all Dale did was scream and Flash came running?

Are you sure Aura isn't the stupid girl?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Thats a lot of nuanced thinking for a young boy. I think in those days the primary driver of my attraction was boobs.


Of course. Boobs were, and still are, amazing!

I suffered from a certain condition that allowed me insight beyond my years.

I successfully predicted my sisters course in life before I went through puberty and lamented my mother's possible future and demise as well.

Regardless, I knew a good woman when I saw one.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Food for thought here... now you have me wondering what category I fall under.. Good/bad... 🤷‍♂️ I do not have a long history of dating (marriage included)... So about 3 serious relationships thusfar... I guess one could surmise that I was once a good girl... Now, just give me some wings, beer, baseball, maybe some Sinatra, canvases, paint and leave me alone.

I suppose I know how to be a "bad girl" if I wanted..

Great topic! Now I am going to people (women) watch even more and see how they act when the boyfriend and I go somewhere.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

heather42 said:


> So, wait...Aura put herself in harms way for a guy who didn't want her and all Dale did was scream and Flash came running?
> 
> Are you sure Aura isn't the stupid girl?


Aura was supremely confident in her beauty and abilities. She was a woman not use to being told no.

She was astonished that Flash turned her down and I was too.

If Conan had been flying around in those tin cans instead of Flash, Ming would have become my father in law.😉


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I had to google because I'm a millenial...

_"Emperor Ming the Merciless of the planet Mongo" _









HGAGAAHAHHAHA


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Good girls vs Bad girls?

That's easy. One is for marriage, the other for fun.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I consider bad girl traits:

Scores higher than 50% on an internet purity test
Has been arrested
Has been in jail
Has been in a fight
Drinks
Smokes
Gambles
Illegal drugs
Has committed crimes (caught or not) at the serious misdemeanor or felony level

other than that I’d just say edgy.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I had to google because I'm a millenial...
> 
> _"Emperor Ming the Merciless of the planet Mongo" _
> View attachment 95597
> ...


A little farther back. Circa 1936 maybe.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> A little farther back. Circa 1936 maybe.
> 
> View attachment 95602


I just find vintage hollywood hilarious lol like mullets 😅


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I define good girls as those who my Don Quixote self tries to protect. Which covers most women who are not aggressively going after or trying to attract men for a romp.

Bad girls are not necessarily evil, just "nasty". It might be a situational thing, I guess.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> I consider bad girl traits:
> 
> Scores higher than 50% on an internet purity test
> Has been arrested
> ...


That's kinda why I like good girls who I can 'turn bad' 😅 

The most purest and innocent one won my heart though... oops


----------



## MegaTbone (13 d ago)

RandomDude said:


> Really?
> 
> No one else has an opinion on good girls / bad girls?
> No opinion on whether we do the same thing that we hear the internet go on about that women do?
> ...


Um, an odd opinion. Some husbands tend to put their wifes on a pedestal, pure as driven snow. They won't perform certain "dirty" sex acts her. They then seek out dirty girls, ones that have fallen from grace. 
Remember I read an article about this years ago.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

MegaTbone said:


> Um, an odd opinion. Some husbands tend to put their wifes on a pedestal, pure as driven snow. They won't perform certain "dirty" sex acts her. They then seek out dirty girls, ones that have fallen from grace.
> Remember I read an article about this years ago.


Odd opinion? I'd say relevant.

Havent many wives done the same on their husbands with their affair partners?


----------



## Firecat (5 d ago)

ConanHub said:


> I suffered from a certain condition that allowed me insight beyond my years


Is this a joke? or what condition?


----------



## Firecat (5 d ago)

MegaTbone said:


> Um, an odd opinion. Some husbands tend to put their wifes on a pedestal, pure as driven snow. They won't perform certain "dirty" sex acts her. They then seek out dirty girls, ones that have fallen from grace.
> Remember I read an article about this years ago.


That would be the Madonna/Whhore Complex - considering bad girls = sexual and good girls = nonsexual. (The female equivalent is Platonic Nice Guy/Sexy Jerk and Asshole.)

I'm not sure if that's what OP meant. If so, I have no use for the "good" (= nonsexual) girls.

But I think there's another meaning here - givers vs takers.

The good girls are loyal, generous, emotionally stable, want to take care of you, want what's in your best interest.

The bad girls have some drama, excitement, and selfishness to them. They start fights, dump you, then take you back. They are not emotionally stable.

I find myself drawn to "bad" girls in this sense. One of the women I'm dating is more on the "good" side and finds it painful that I keep going for "bad" girls who have hurt me in the past, while she's there for me to pick up the pieces.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

Firecat said:


> Is this a joke? or what condition?


It's his family curse.


----------



## heather42 (2 mo ago)

Firecat said:


> The good girls are loyal, generous, emotionally stable, want to take care of you, want what's in your best interest.
> 
> The bad girls have some drama, excitement, and selfishness to them. They start fights, dump you, then take you back. They are not emotionally stable.


Using your definition I was definitely a bad girl. But I've changed. Being bad is easy but it gets depressing. Maybe I'll write a book? "Bad Girls Gone Good."

Probably not.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Often it's the right woman who brings out the bad guys good guy. And likewise it's often the right guy who brings the bad girl out of the good girl. If that right guy/girl ends up being the future husband/wife you have a happy marriage.


This seems to describe my husband and I. We were the classic office girl and construction guy couple, lol. I was a good girl but I think even more so to him because he'd often tell me he'd never met a woman like me, even physical features he equated with being a good girl, like my shiny, straight long hair (thank-you straightening iron! lol). 

I think it was our third date when he basically asked for permission to grope me and I firmly said no. Then two seconds later I was basically groping him! LOL! I guess he brought out a bit of the bad girl in me! I was just being playful though and not being all hot and heavy. 

He says his life would've been so different if we never met, that I made him a better man -- I tell him that's nonsense, HE made himself a better man because no one can change a person, a person has to want to change to make it happen. That's not to say he was an awful person, but he was a bad boy in his past. I did nothing to change him, I have just always truly loved him. 

He can be a bit rough around the edges sometimes but that's okay, he can be himself around me and to be honest, I find it kind of cute.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> Why women go for bad guys? To make them good, of course


Seriously. Personally I’ve not done this but have so many girlfriends, one in particular that ALWAYS does this. She NEVER learns. She’s quite easy, falls hard and fast and makes them her ‘mission.’ It always fails. She even married one of the pieces of trash, divorced in six months. That was about four years ago and since has dated four or five other guys. 🤦🏼‍♀️

Because I’m a church going girl, I have Realized there’s not a lot of guys interested. They hear Jesus and they’re like nope, she’s gonna be boring, she’s a goody two shoes, insert whatever you want. 

If they only knew 😆🤤. Thus they don’t deserve a try even. No skin off my back. Y’all be careful out there who you pass up. Good luck lol.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Seriously. Personally I’ve not done this but have so many girlfriends, one in particular that ALWAYS does this. She NEVER learns. She’s quite easy, falls hard and fast and makes them her ‘mission.’ It always fails. She even married one of the pieces of trash, divorced in six months. That was about four years ago and sense has dated four or five other guys. 🤦🏼‍♀️
> 
> Because I’m a church going girl, I have Realized there’s not a lot of guys interested. They hear Jesus and they’re like nope, she’s gonna be boring, she’s a goody two shoes, insert whatever you want.
> 
> If they only knew 😆🤤. This they don’t deserve a try even. No skin off my back. Y’all be careful out there who you pass up. Good luck lol.


Reminds me of the saying, "Still waters run deep"


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> Reminds me of the saying, "Still waters run deep"


Deeeeeeeeeeeep homie lol. At least in this woman they do and they’re relaxing and inviting and addicting 😆. Could be anyway for the right fella, but he escapes me for the time being.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Deeeeeeeeeeeep homie lol. At least in this woman they do and they’re relaxing and inviting and addicting 😆. Could be anyway for the right fella, but he escapes me for the time being.


Absolutely LOVE your confidence. ❤


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Works said:


> Absolutely LOVE your confidence. ❤
> 
> edited for spelling! I get to going and don’t reread.


It took me a long time to realize just who I am and what I have for the right man. And if the right man never materializes, I’m going to be just fine by myself too. 

My former husband, October of 2021 said to me during an argument that “you don’t know what have you have.” It floored me, in that moment a switch just flipped because it was quite the opposite that he infact did not know what he had. But actually it wasn’t that he didn’t know, he knew exactly what he had which is why he never left me like his previous two marriages. (Well he left me last year but that’s a whole other thing). He wasn’t about to give me up but he was going to take it to the limit of making me feel like I was crazy and the one causing the issues in our marriage and I wasn’t.

Anywho, he blest me with our son, he also made my life hell, there again he made me see exactly what I was worth and it was more than he could handle and for That I’m grateful. For the insight his particular hell brought me. I’m better for it.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

So, just what IS a bad girl? Is it one thing, or a range of possible attitudes and behaviors?


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> It took me a long time to realize just who I am and what I have for the right man. And if the right man never materializes, I’m going to be just fine by myself too.
> 
> My former husband, October of 2021 said to me during an argument that “you don’t know what have you have.” It floored me, in that moment a switch just flipped because it was quite the opposite that he infact did not know what he had. But actually it was t that he didn’t know, he knew exactly what he had which is why he never left me like his previous two marriages. (Well he left me last year but that’s a whole other thing). He wasn’t about to give me up but he was going to take it to the limit of making me feel like I was crazy and the one causing the issues in our marriage and I wasn’t.
> 
> Anywho, he blest me our son, he also made my like hell, there again he made me see exactly what I was worth and it was more than he could handle and for That I’m grateful. For the insight his particular he’ll brought me. I’m better for it.


Yes, I read your story here. I, too, didn't know who I was either until recently.. I have a boyfriend now (bless his heart)... He met me when I was in a phase of wanting to break things after what happened to me and he's still by my side. I was like you, if they like me, cool... if they don't l, I really don't care. I can do good/bad all by myself... and never again will allow what happened to me, to happen again. 

I'm glad you have your son. I took to art as my saving grace. 🎨


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> So, just what IS a bad girl? Is it one thing, or a range of possible attitudes and behaviors?


When I think of a bad girl, it's a mean girl. A girl that doesn't care about who she's with, just herself and what she can get out of said relationship. Does whatever she wants, whenever she wants. 

A good girl, at least to me... gives her all despite the bad that she's put through.. I used to be a "good girl." After what happened to me, the good girl is still there, she's just a more cautious girl.


----------



## DamianDamian (Aug 14, 2019)

It's basically the hot/crazy matrix. Extremely good boring women mean a financially stable life and lifelong marriage, if you, the man behave.

Extremely bad women mean chaos, stds, sadistic games and PTSD. 

Personally I'd only go for women on the good side of the spectrum, maybe closer to the middle depending on what you want. If you want any sort of relationship then you want mostly good. If you want a wild ride, sex and drama and won't get attached, then bad is fine.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DamianDamian said:


> It's basically the hot/crazy matrix. Extremely good boring women mean a financially stable life and lifelong marriage, if you, the man behave.
> 
> Extremely bad women mean chaos, stds, sadistic games and PTSD.
> 
> Personally I'd only go for women on the good side of the spectrum, maybe closer to the middle depending on what you want. If you want any sort of relationship then you want mostly good. If you want a wild ride, sex and drama and won't get attached, then ba😘d is fine.


Wild ride? Sex? Won't get attached? Put me down for Bad!!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Seriously. Personally I’ve not done this but have so many girlfriends, one in particular that ALWAYS does this. She NEVER learns. She’s quite easy, falls hard and fast and makes them her ‘mission.’ It always fails. She even married one of the pieces of trash, divorced in six months. That was about four years ago and since has dated four or five other guys. 🤦🏼‍♀️
> 
> Because I’m a church going girl, I have Realized there’s not a lot of guys interested. They hear Jesus and they’re like nope, she’s gonna be boring, she’s a goody two shoes, insert whatever you want.
> 
> If they only knew 😆🤤. Thus they don’t deserve a try even. No skin off my back. Y’all be careful out there who you pass up. Good luck lol.


With the right girl, bad boys do become good though


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> Wild ride? Sex? Won't get attached? Put me down for Bad!!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


No no...YOU are the Bad!!!! Lol!!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> No no...YOU are the Bad!!!! Lol!!


Guess you are right! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> Guess you are right! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Lolol!!!!
I mean, there is that silly-streak you have that kind of takes the edges off the Bad, but no one outside of TAM needs to know, and I promise I won't tell!!!!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> Lolol!!!!
> I mean, there is that silly-streak you have that kind of takes the edges off the Bad, but no one outside of TAM needs to know, and I promise I won't tell!!!!


Hush!!!!


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Ya want the good girl with the bad girl streak, like once a quarter she wants to put on a short skirt, thigh high boots and hit the town, BUT, wants to include you in the night so things don't go sideways.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Zedd said:


> Ya want the good girl with the bad girl streak, like once a quarter she wants to put on a short skirt, thigh high boots and hit the town, BUT, wants to include you in the night so things don't go sideways.


I'm "laughing" because I was just talking to the boyfriend yesterday about our hiking trip tomorrow. He asked if I had boots that covered my ankles.. I said nope, I have thigh high boots, but afraid I may be considered a hooker walking the trail. 🤣 So I'll just wear my sneakers.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Sounds like he was offering you a new set of boots to me.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Zedd said:


> Sounds like he was offering you a new set of boots to me.


That would be a negative... 🤣🤣


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Zedd said:


> Sounds like he was offering you a new set of boots to me.


I thought I read new boobs for a second, thinking well this is a twist ..... had to reread..
Whew.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Works said:


> I'm "laughing" because I was just talking to the boyfriend yesterday about our hiking trip tomorrow. He asked if I had boots that covered my ankles.. I said nope, I have thigh high boots, but afraid I may be considered a hooker walking the trail. 🤣 So I'll just wear my sneakers.


He may vote for the thigh high boots and change venues, changing the hiking trip into a weekend of dancing and romance!


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> He may vote for the thigh high boots and change venues, changing the hiking trip into a weekend of dancing and romance!


Yeaaa... sooooo... my boyfriend doesn't know how to spell dancing, let alone romance.

Now, if I say, hey... let's go pew pew pew... he gets all mushy inside. 🤨


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

We need some definitions that folks can agree on about what a "bad girl" might be.

I have my ideas but they might not be others.


----------



## Jimmysgirl (9 mo ago)

I said I want a guy who's tough to the world and soft with me...my hubby wants a girl who's innocent to the world and bad with him.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Jimmysgirl said:


> I said I want a guy who's tough to the world and soft with me...my hubby wants a girl who's innocent to the world and bad with him.


I like that.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Married but Happy said:


> So, just what IS a bad girl? Is it one thing, or a range of possible attitudes and behaviors?


There's no one definition because it's all going to rely on the various opinions of the various men making that judgment. It's going to be different for everybody. And I'm sure none of the women think they're bad.


----------



## heather42 (2 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> There's no one definition because it's all going to rely on the various opinions of the various men making that judgment. It's going to be different for everybody. And I'm sure none of the women think they're bad.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> We need some definitions that folks can agree on about what a "bad girl" might be.
> 
> I have my ideas but they might not be others.


I think everyone's idea of "bad" is different. I know mine probably is


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> We need some definitions that folks can agree on about what a "bad girl" might be.
> 
> I have my ideas but they might not be others.


I was thinking the same while reading.


----------



## heather42 (2 mo ago)

I found this definition of a good girl:

_The Good Girl was socially and academically successful, smart and driven, pretty and kind. But she was also an individual who aimed to please (people pleaser), toed the line (no opinions on things) and didn’t take risks (follows the rules). She repressed what she really thought (doesn’t get mad ) and did not handle her mistakes with humor (has to do everything right).
The Good Girl walked a treacherous line, balancing mixed messages about how far she should go and how strong she should be: she was to be enthusiastic while being quiet; smart with no opinions on things; intelligent but a follower; popular but quiet. She would be something, but not too much._

(My guess is the guys are more interested in discussing "bad girls.")




********Not sure how the new 87 genders will describe themselves.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I knew some really bad "bad girls" and avoided them. A couple of my friends didn't though and got ran through the ringer. There are fun man-eaters that can hurt a nice guy's feelings and there are pretty evil man eaters that hurt a nice guy's life.

I like the fun type. They are not out to do permanent damage but they don't mind leaving a few bruises.😉


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

heather42 said:


> I found this definition of a good girl:
> 
> _The Good Girl was socially and academically successful, smart and driven, pretty and kind. But she was also an individual who aimed to please (people pleaser), toed the line (no opinions on things) and didn’t take risks (follows the rules). She repressed what she really thought (doesn’t get mad ) and did not handle her mistakes with humor (has to do everything right).
> The Good Girl walked a treacherous line, balancing mixed messages about how far she should go and how strong she should be: she was to be enthusiastic while being quiet; smart with no opinions on things; intelligent but a follower; popular but quiet. She would be something, but not too much._


I think I prefer a *Hybrid, *some "good," and some highly individual traits (which are NOT bad traits):

_The Good Girl was *Hybrid girl* is socially and academically successful, smart and driven, pretty and kind. But she is also an individual who aims to please *herself, primarily* (people pleaser), toes the line *only when it suits her* (no opinions on things) and didn’t *takes *risks when the rewards are worth it (follows the rules). She repressed *expresses *what she *really thinks and wants* thought (doesn’t get mad ) and did not *handles life with humor and grace, even when wrong* (has to do everything right).
The Good Girl walked a treacherous line, The Hybrid girl balances mixed messages about how far she should go and how strong she should be: she was to can be enthusiastic while being quiet; smart with no *reasoned *opinions on things; intelligent but *not *a follower; popular but quiet. She would be something *that reflects what she believes*. but not too much.
My addition: Her sexuality reflects her priorities and values, and she isn't reluctant to get her needs met within her value structure._


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> With forum trending on nice guys/bad boys/alphas/betas now curious if we fellas do the same thing that we accuse women of doing 😅
> 
> Myself, I don't really think of it in a good vs bad way. Though I think I like 'good girls' on the outside that I can corrupt to be 'bad' 😊
> 
> ...


Well in my youth, I found out that every "bad girl" wanted to really be called a "good girl" by her boyfriend. As my House social chairman I had to hire strippers for some of the keg parties. While the strippers I got to know were great at manipulating men, they all wanted to be seen as good girls. They would melt if you called them a good girl. The bad girls I knew, all wanted attention, praise and approval. While they wanted excitement, they really wanted someone to tell them they were good girls. Some "bad girls" were just not marriage material or could never be taken home to meet mom or your sister.

So did I sow my wild oats with bad girls, but marry a good girl? Sort of, but not really. I enjoyed the company of a few "bad girls," but quickly learned I preferred dating "good girls" because we shared so much in common and we both had similar views on life and what we wanted for a future. And yes, I did marry a "good girl" who I helped to convince to become a good woman and a good wife.

It was much more fun to be mutually naughty with a good girl, as it introduced an element of the taboo.

Just one man's observations.

P.S. Role Playing is for when you marry a good girl and she wants to see how the other side lives to spice things up.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Zedd said:


> Sounds like he was offering you a new set of boots to me.


Sounds like she was offering him a different kind of outdoor experience,


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> Sounds like she was offering him a different kind of outdoor experience,


Oh dear... 😏 

I really wasn't.. I barely wanted to go. This man is out of breath walking his dog, I'm amazed he suggested hiking. 😂


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Earlier definition of good girl mostly describes my wife except she occasionally gets mad. She freely admits she is a people pleaser although I have gradually corrupted her over decades. She definitely is a rule follower (except traffic laws).

I figure I have enough bad for both of us.

Like my mom I am a corrupting force on her. Occasionally my wife will just not like someone on the sidewalk for whatever reason and I’ll say,

“You aren’t going to let her just walk all up in your space are you?”

Then she’ll get more angry.

My mom on the other hand will be angry and go “Why is this ***** standing next to me she’s almost touching me!” Loud enough for the person to hear.

Me: “I don’t know, but if it was me, I’d push her.”

Mom: <pushes lady who turns around and sees old lady pushing her and wonders WTF>

I was kind of kidding but also kind of not kidding, I wanted to see what would happen just for the pure enjoyment of the chaos.

That scene happened at Disneyland the happiest place on earth!

Also yes, I’m the kind of person who would maybe get thrown out of Disneyland. I got thrown out of Knott’s Berry Farm.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Works said:


> Oh dear... 😏
> 
> I really wasn't.. I barely wanted to go. This man is out of breath walking his dog, I'm amazed he suggested hiking. 😂


Growing up I had been into scouting, backpacking, hiking, and mountain climbing. Early on in the relationship with the woman who ultimately became my wife, I took her "hiking" up a major mountain. The next couple weeks she could barely walk from the blisters she got. Her parents and siblings were horrified and wondered why she didn't stop and if they should step in and keep her from going out with me.

Sometimes we do things just to get along and see what might happen because it is hard to say no.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Young at Heart said:


> Sometimes we do things just to get along and see what might happen because it is hard to say no.


I think that was the attitude of two women when we were having a romp. I would have preferred for them to speak up.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

Jimmysgirl said:


> I said I want a guy who's tough to the world and soft with me...my hubby wants a girl who's innocent to the world and bad with him.


I've heard the ideal description of a man is a velvet brick. Soft to the touch, but hard as rock underneath.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> Growing up I had been into scouting, backpacking, hiking, and mountain climbing. Early on in the relationship with the woman who ultimately became my wife, I took her "hiking" up a major mountain. The next couple weeks she could barely walk from the blisters she got. Her parents and siblings were horrified and wondered why she didn't stop and if they should step in and keep her from going out with me.
> 
> Sometimes we do things just to get along and see what might happen because it is hard to say no.


We aren't going anymore... it was raining earlier and he said the trails may be all muddy now... also, it's going to be cold (his words). I kinda already knew it was never going to happen. That's why I was surprised when he mentioned it. I'm a planner and he hadn't even picked the trail, nor the things he was supposed to. Good thing I had zero expectations.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Jimmysgirl said:


> I said I want a guy who's tough to the world and soft with me...my hubby wants a girl who's innocent to the world and bad with him.


My wife is as Vince Neil said he wanted his woman to be, "A lady on my arm and a wh0r3 behind closed doors" She has an armoire of just lingerie, VS bra/panties, thigh high stockings, heels, chokers, etc. just for Daddy's eyes. 

Outside the bedroom, it is long skirt, waist length curly hair is put up in pentecostal fashion and modest dress. It is the teddy underneath that taunts me and is for my eyes only.

Same for me, what I have is only for her eyes. Do not even go shirtless outside. She does not want any other women to see my bare chest, for her eyes only. 

I tell her all the time she is such a good girl, especially when being bad!

As far as said earlier about fighter..she has a upper lip scar from fist fight with alcoholic dad while trying to protect her little brothers...so yeah she will as we say in the south, get in your eye like red onion! Hell, she met me and I armed her. Somebody messes with her now, she has her own 9mm and AR-15 as well as being a tongue talking Holy Ghost filled Apostolic Pentecostal.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

UAArchangel said:


> I've heard the ideal description of a man is a velvet brick. Soft to the touch, but hard as rock underneath.


Sounds like smooth talking asshole.

I would say that I am soft hearted but outside my home, I wear armour plating. The world that does not know me, sees the 6'05" armed, pissed off cop. 

My wife sees the real me, without the armour. She is my safe harbor in the storms, the one who I trust to watch over me when I am vulnerable with my armor off and resting from the battle. If one wants to do me harm, they will have to contend with her first! She protects my back in the fight.

Sorry for the rabbit trail, I could talk about how great my wife is, for hours!


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> Sounds like smooth talking asshole.
> 
> I would say that I am soft hearted but outside my home, I wear armour plating. The world that does not know me, sees the 6'05" armed, pissed off cop.
> 
> ...


That pretty much what the velvet covered rock means. To your wife, she has absolute confidence in that you will treat her with gentleness and respect.
However, against the world, not only can you stand up to the pressures of the world, woe to thee who would hurt your family.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> Why is this *** standing next to me she’s almost touching me!”


I had a similar thing happen when at a grocery store this past week. I was waiting in a long line when a woman behind me was so close it made me uncomfortable. I'd move, she moved with me, still very close. 

Finally I turned and said "lady, any closer and we are going to need protection". The whole line started laughing, the cashier even cracked a smile.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

UAArchangel said:


> That pretty much what the velvet covered rock means. To your wife, she has absolute confidence in that you will treat her with gentleness and respect.
> However, against the world, not only can you stand up to the pressures of the world, woe to thee who would hurt your family.


She knows that I would do very evil things to one who would hurt her, my kids or interfere in my marriage. Likewise she said, "Someone is gonna get shot if they mess with you or my boys!" 🥰 Makes me feel 😍.


----------

